# Fertita at it again?



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I was in Texas City today and heard a rumor that our beloved Mr. Fertita is at it again and has plans to build a spectacular new eatery/gift shop where the old Flagship Hotel was. Any of y'all heard anything about that?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the food will still suck

yep, they demo'd the place already...


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

eatery/gift shop?

last I heard, he's building an amusement park on it.

this plan has been floating around for years I think.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

He's really just waiting for Tx to legalize gaming. Then he'll have the entire Kemah Boardwalk, and probably the old Flagship pier, turned into casinos within a week. I understand he's already got the machines and tables warehoused and ready to go.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

bg said:


> He's really just waiting for Tx to legalize gaming. Then he'll have the entire Kemah Boardwalk, and probably the old Flagship pier, turned into casinos within a week. I understand he's already got the machines and tables warehoused and ready to go.


Exactly, actually what I heard he said was the when gambling is legalized he'd have a casino open the next day!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

and what does he have to front to get the license? 500k? 5mil? cant remember..


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

When it looked like Texas was going to legalize casinos a few years back, a friend of mine asked me to read his business plan for getting up and operating casinos in three weeks. His was well thought out and had every detail worked out from people, logistics, location, the whole nine yards. it was quite impressive.

Back to the OP, the food will suck, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The Boardwalk sucks...overpriced, crappy food, too many tourists, and now he charges you to park on the weekends. 

I'm sure this new venture will be the same.....no thanks Tillman !


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Y'all might think the food sucks, but there are 1000 people that enjoy what he offers for everyone that thinks like you.

He isn't hurting for your business to say the least. So, he must be doing something right.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Y'all might think the food sucks, but there are 1000 people that enjoy what he offers for everyone that thinks like you.
> 
> He isn't hurting for your business to say the least. So, he must be doing something right.


And everyone that thinks like you....has the right to buy overpriced crappy food, be over ran by tourists, and pay to park.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Bozo said:


> Y'all might think the food sucks, but there are 1000 people that enjoy what he offers for everyone that thinks like you.
> 
> He isn't hurting for your business to say the least. So, he must be doing something right.


Tourists.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

here you go


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

It was an amusement park before the hotel was build after Carla. Tilman bought the pier from the city. I guess he can do what he wants with it. I did here that there will not be fishing.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Where did all that sand come from???

The boardwalk has chick appeal, and who get dragged along?

However, there is a reason T-Bone's and others are packed to the gills.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

He had his nose in something near the Dike too.....Oceans 14 hummmm.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I bet the food tastes just fine to TF!



















Check out this dudes house.... The guy is a business genius.

http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/tilman-j-fertittas-house/view/?service=1


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> Check out this dudes house.... The guy is a business genius.
> 
> http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/tilman-j-fertittas-house/view/?service=1


drive by it all the time.. even has his own police force at the guards shack... he sleeps well I am sure.. LOL


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

One of my old customers was the architect that designed the new "pier".

As for Tillman, I don't eat at his restaurants, don't think the food is that good. Though I took some of his money at the Golden Nugget.

As for gaming, my buddy said that the convention center can be turned into a casino over night, underneath the carpet there are outlets already set up for slot machines.

Galveston, has beaches, a golf course, hotels at the ying yang, beaches, existing tourist industry, I think gambling would be perfect and would attract more visitors. What about all the people that go to LA, AL, MS to gamble etc.

It would also help create jobs as well and more tax revenue would allow for more police officers etc. Go to Vegas, LVPD and CCSO have that place locked up.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

He's said on more than one occasion that he'll buy a restaurant for the mood of the place and even if the food is great, will take the food quality down to where it can be easily chained and keep the mood. He knows that most people eat out more for the mood of the evening than the food and all of his chains bear that true.

I have a friend that owns a machine shop that did some of the stainless railings and bright work for that yacht. He had some interesting stories about working on it.


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> eatery/gift shop?
> 
> last I heard, he's building an amusement park on it.
> 
> this plan has been floating around for years I think.


That's what they were told at UTMB, per my wife.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

gambling will never be allowed in Texas, something about the Bible Belt


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

gp2394 said:


> gambling will never be allowed in Texas, something about the southern baptist in the bible belt


 fixed it, lol


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

fertitta had originally planned on rebuilding the flagship _and_ reviving the old pleasure pier that used to be out at the end. obviously the flagship idea got scrapped, but as far as i know, he is still planning on reviving the amusement pier at the end.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bg said:


> He's really just waiting for Tx to legalize gaming. Then he'll have the entire Kemah Boardwalk, and probably the old Flagship pier, turned into casinos within a week. I understand he's already got the machines and tables warehoused and ready to go.


that rumor has been around for 20 years or more.

used to be that the casino was all set up and ready to turn on in the basement of the San Luis - that was before Fertitta bought it.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

bg said:


> He's really just waiting for Tx to legalize gaming. Then he'll have the entire Kemah Boardwalk, and probably the old Flagship pier, turned into casinos within a week. I understand he's already got the machines and tables warehoused and ready to go.


Don't' believe that for a second.

When/if the vote to legalize casino gambling is approved, it will be a long time before the first casino is allowed to open. They have to develop a gaming board, there is the application for one of what I would imagine would be limited about of licenses, they have to go through the process of doing a thorough background check on the person applying.......once the vote passes, Tillman could break ground on a brand new casino complex and have it built before he gets a license to turn the first machine on.

And I doubt the Convention Center will ever be a casino. Any new casino on Galveston Island will be brand new. The last thing you want is for people to refer to your casino as "the old convention center".

It will be BIG though, you can count on that.

Besides, Tillman owns the Golden Nugget in Las Vegas. He's got access to more gaming devices than you can shake a stick at.


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Based on that photo of the pier, it looks like it is going to be in Cozumel or something. I have never seen that kind of blue water in Galveston!


----------



## mercenarymedic2105 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've heard the same thing about the convention center, never knew how true it was though


----------



## Ledslacks (Jul 21, 2009)

I've lived in Galveston most of my life, and one of my buddies helped build the convention center. He confirmed that it's very well set up for gambling; like the rows of power outlets on the floors. I just wonder why Tillman is still trying to make money. Does he not have everything his heart can desire, that is able to be purchased?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

id like to know how they plan on the parking and getting the people to it and still keep all the seawall foot and vehicle traffic going smoothly


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Ledslacks said:


> I've lived in Galveston most of my life, and one of my buddies helped build the convention center. He confirmed that it's very well set up for gambling; like the rows of power outlets on the floors. I just wonder why Tillman is still trying to make money. Does he not have everything his heart can desire, that is able to be purchased?


As far as the first part, it's a convention center. Ever been to a convention? Each and every booth in an exhibit hall needs power. It's either build it like that or just cave into the electrician's union and force exhibitors to pay them to hook it up. take your pick.

As far as "why he's trying to make money", I'm sure there's a lot of people living in cardboard boxes wondering why you're trying to make more money, too... If he thinks he needs more money, and can do it, more power to him.

That yacht is downright tiny by some standards, I'm sure his heart desires something bigger.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The convention center is owned by the city and operated by Tilman . How in the hades is he going to arbitrarily turn it into a casino upon the mythical leagalization of gambling?

SHort answer, he's not. Sometimes peoples bull doodoo amazes me.


I've said it before , I'll say it again. Every building over 5000 sq feet in Galveston built since 1978 supposedly is "wired for slot machines" Its BS folks, dont believe the hype


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

shark tank


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

Say what you want about TF. The guy knows how to make money. I wish I had some of that knowledge. I think gambling will come to Texas sooner than many think. Im not into the whole casino thing, but its a shame to loose all that money to La. I think it would be a good thing for Texas to legalize gambling.


----------



## thebigredboat (Feb 2, 2011)

As best I recall, that yacht cost north of $6 mil. Maybe he needs bigger.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Ledslacks said:


> I just wonder why Tillman is still trying to make money. Does he not have everything his heart can desire, that is able to be purchased?


to some people, money, and the acquisition of it, can become an addiction.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Check out this dudes house.... The guy is a business genius.
> 
> http://virtualglobetrotting.com/map/tilman-j-fertittas-house/view/?service=1


While the place is too larger for my tastes, I can tell you that it is a very well constructed house. We used the same builder out of LaGrange.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is this finally happening?

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46191639/ns/local_news-houston_tx/


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> Is this finally happening?
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/46191639/ns/local_news-houston_tx/


yes, construction is well under way


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Walkin' Jack said:


> I was in Texas City today and heard a rumor that our beloved Mr. Fertita is at it again and has plans to build a spectacular new eatery/gift shop where the old Flagship Hotel was. Any of y'all heard anything about that?


I was down there fishing Friday and the hotel slab is leveled. They were already assembling some amusement rides. Also were building a couple of new structures at the entrance out of wood. Tourist trap comin'...haha


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ill snap a couple pictures in a little while


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

I hope he plans on building a parking garage somewhere close......


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

MMMMGOOD said:


> I hope he plans on building a parking garage somewhere close......


they are smoothing the land next to fishtails restaurant across the street and i hear where the old arlans was on 25th a few blocks up will be parking with a shuttle type deal? but i hope they have something figured out to where it wont affect the people that run,walk and ride along the seawall


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Did your women folk take over your 2cool accounts? Holy smokes, you boys need a back fence you can gossip over. 

Its people with vision like Fertitta and Mitchell that drive this world. Not innerweb jockey's like us. Like their ideas or not, they are good for Galveston which is good for the region as a whole.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Yes its happning but I wonder if they did a "check" on the pilings that support that thing. I was told by a good friend (dive team) that when practicing their dives under the pier that most of the pilings under water have cracked and have re bar exposed to the saltwater. Surely they had all those things engineered before starting..


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

they drove some big diameter steel pipe ( 36 inch or so ) down in there and welded more and drove down , not sure if they were all extra support for the pier or rides


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://www.click2houston.com/news/P...ston/-/1735978/8564402/-/12jjldq/-/index.html


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Just wait till the next big hurricane come rolling through galvez......


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I am thankful for what Fertitita-Landry's has done for our local economy.
Just think what a ghost town Seabrook, Kemah,Texas City, east League City etc would be if thousands of tourist did not drive through every weekend?
Would we still have a Classic Cafe, T-Bone Toms, Outriggers if The Boardwalk wasn't here?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just wait till the next big hurricane come rolling through galvez......


until then the maintenence painters and equitment cleaners and oilers outta stay busy


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just wait till the next big hurricane come rolling through galvez......


He answered that issue in the Chron and simply said "that's why they have insurance". My guess is that he can afford the insurance..


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Robo

Didnt anybody tell ya ?? Were not having any more hurricanes down here. Ike was the last of em..


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Robo
> 
> Didnt anybody tell ya ?? Were not having any more hurricanes down here. Ike was the last of em..


I'm sure the man is well insured, the 1st thing rebuilt in Kemah after Ike was the board walk.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

LIVIN said:


> I am thankful for what Fertitita-Landry's has done for our local economy.
> Just think what a ghost town Seabrook, Kemah,Texas City, east League City etc would be if thousands of tourist did not drive through every weekend?
> Would we still have a Classic Cafe, T-Bone Toms, Outriggers if The Boardwalk wasn't here?


You would be in a small boat there.

I think that Classic and T-Bone Tom's would still be there and flourishing had the BW not been built. They might not have expanded like they did at T-Bone Tom's but people would still flock there.

I eat more at T-Bone Tom's and Ichibon than I go down to the BW. Food is better and not overpriced, IMHO.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

DSL_PWR said:


> You would be in a small boat there.
> 
> .


Small boat ??? . LOL.. How would you like to dock this sucker at Fat Boys ?

Tillman rocks in my boat..and as for gambling...don't forget that his family trained with the Masters....Sam and Rose Maceo....


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Pleasure Pier construction


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://galvestondailynews.com/story/289662 
GALVESTON - Plans for a resurrected pleasure pier at 25th Street envision a retail center on the north side of Seawall Boulevard, Landry's Inc. owner Tilman Fertitta said today at the company's Houston headquarters.

Landry's would develop property across the street from the Galveston Island Historic Pleasure Pier for parking and a retail center to be called Shops at Pleasure Pier, officials said.

To the west of the Landry's owned Fish Tales restaurant will be a pay parking lot to accommodate crowds, plus a bus and shuttle drop off and pick up point.

In addition to the rides and amusements there will be performance stage, a Bubba Gump Shrimp Co. restaurant and a quick-order Gump on the Run eatery at the pier.

"Everyone seems jacked up about this," Mark Kane, the general manager of Landry's Kemah Boardwalk, who will also oversee operations of the Pleasure Pier.

Kane said that like the Kemah Boardwalk the Pleasure Pier would plan to be open 270 days a year.

There will be an admission charge for entry to the Pleasure Pier as well, officials said.

Construction of the project, on the 1,200-foot pier that until recently held the Flagship Hotel, should be completed by Memorial Day, which is May 28, Fertitta said.

"It will be a place where families will go to have fun and feel safe and really enjoy themselves," he said.

Kane said the company expects 3 million visitors a year to the pleasure pier, which is about what the Boardwalk draws, according to the company.

Galveston Mayor Joe Jaworski said the project was a "game changer" for the island's seawall.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Yes its happning but I wonder if they did a "check" on the pilings that support that thing. I was told by a good friend (dive team) that when practicing their dives under the pier that most of the pilings under water have cracked and have re bar exposed to the saltwater. Surely they had all those things engineered before starting..


Seems like I saw them driving some more support pilings after they leveled the old Flagship. I'm reasonably sure they did their engineering homework.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Front page today;http://galvestondailynews.com/


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think it's a good thing someone investing and building. This is jobs and it gets people coming into the areas. Other small businesses benefit from tourist. I like the idea of the BW, lot of kids get their start there...and I would rather see them out there having some fun and working than in any big box store or fast food or sitting around doing nothing or worse out running the streets. Adults work there as well. People need jobs.

Tillman makes money and I have never understood how people can think that's a bad thing.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Should be nice when finished. G-town sure needs the money it will bring in.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

bill said:


> I think it's a good thing someone investing and building. This is jobs and it gets people coming into the areas. Other small businesses benefit from tourist. I like the idea of the BW, lot of kids get their start there...and I would rather see them out there having some fun and working than in any big box store or fast food or sitting around doing nothing or worse out running the streets. Adults work there as well. People need jobs.
> 
> Tillman makes money and I have never understood how people can think that's a bad thing.


I dislike his restaurants, but I agree, you can't argue with his success as a businessman. He is a jerk though.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

I was blown away years ago when my wife and I wanted to eat at Hills Seafood on the wharfs and found that it had been transformed into a Joes C*ap Shack! Thats not what people want...


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

Don't be ungrateful, Tillman IS gonna make Galveston solid. Like him or hate him, he's gonna boost the local economy BIG TIME. Seriously.

See you on the Ferris Wheel...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

He is just putting the blocks together for legalized gambling...


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm ambivalent about the "Pleasure Pier" concept. As a BOI and a lover of the island I will say this. The Flagship had become an eyesore and a blight on the seawall. A new and vibrant attraction is a huge upgrade from what was there before.

I was a bellhop at the Flagship in my high school years and I miss the old girl but she had to go.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Stumpgrinder said:


> I'm ambivalent about the "Pleasure Pier" concept. As a BOI and a lover of the island I will say this. *The Flagship had become an eyesore and a blight on the seawall.* A new and vibrant attraction is a huge upgrade from what was there before.


i stayed at the flagship one night after partying all night at mardi gras back in about 2002. our room was kind of a musty-smelling dump, especially considering a room for the night cost 80 bucks.

i'll miss the old beach landmark, but i'll agree that it had to go. time marches on.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

here's something i saw on channel 2 the other day:

http://www.click2houston.com/news/P...eback/-/1735978/8567288/-/v8ujjh/-/index.html


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i have a feeling they will enforce keeping a lot of the rift raft from hanging around along that area now


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

it will be a plus for tourist on the island and sure the city will make money. you will be charged to go on the pier and too park. i am sure the rift raft will still be around the area. big question is will it create jobs to support a family trying to live on the island?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

flounderchaser said:


> I was blown away years ago when my wife and I wanted to eat at Hills Seafood on the wharfs and found that it had been transformed into a Joes C*ap Shack! Thats not what people want...


As much as I despise Joe's Crab Shack's food, you are very wrong.

I gaurantee you that Joe's Crab Shack resturaunts bring in 10 times the amount of profit and customers that a Hill's Seafood would, if not more... so, it actually IS what people want... just not some.

With paid parking and paid admission, I hope that alot of the riff raff will find somewhere else to hang out.... although it has proven to work well for the boardwalk, it didnt work for Astroworld...

I dont see how that place is gonna be able to take a decent storm though... but, I am sure they have some pretty good engineers that have already addressed that problem.


----------



## gatortrout (Aug 13, 2005)

*pleasure pier*

I for one go out to eat to have GOOD food, the atmosphere is secondary. All I know is I would never knowingly dine at another of his restaurants. Took my family to joes crabshack. It took 40 minutes to get our food and all the while all they brought us was our drink order, no bread, no crackers, NOTHING! They will starve you to death waiting on your food! Then the food aint all that good and the portions are too small. $75.00 (no alcohol) for four people and I still left hungry! Then they told me they no longer provided TOOTHPICKS for their customers! NEVER AGAIN. I also know of contractors doing work for him and never getting paid. I'm definitely not a fan of him OR the big development in Galveston or on the coast. Does anyone remember the near pristine wilderness San Luis Pass used to be like 20 yrs or more ago, without all the development? Remember what it used be like to drive on the beach from Jamaica Beach all the way to the pass? Be careful what you wish for!................


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> As much as I despise Joe's Crab Shack's food, you are very wrong.
> 
> I gaurantee you that Joe's Crab Shack resturaunts bring in 10 times the amount of profit and customers that a Hill's Seafood would, if not more... so, it actually IS what people want... just not some.
> 
> ...


HILL'S was the place back in the days. joe's crack shack is ok at best, but can never compare to hill's


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

yer_corks_under said:


> It was an amusement park before the hotel was build after Carla. Tilman bought the pier from the city. I guess he can do what he wants with it. I did here that there will not be fishing.


thats the sad part, TF aint got no ideal about US fishermen/women. i have never fished the flagship, but know 100's of people that have and its sad to see it's no more.:headknock:headknock o well, thats life in the lil big city. whats next?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ROBOWADER said:


> Just wait till the next big hurricane come rolling through galvez......


The big 'canes are a once every twenty year deal around here. In twenty years, Tillman will have made enough money off that deal to pay for it 10 times over. The codes in Galveston are some of the toughest to meet on any coastal city in the US and they are actually enforced down there. I am glad to see that flea bag hotel go and something new come in.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Mont said:


> The big 'canes are a once every twenty year deal around here. In twenty years, Tillman will have made enough money off that deal to pay for it 10 times over. The codes in Galveston are some of the toughest to meet on any coastal city in the US and they are actually enforced down there. I am glad to see that flea bag hotel go and something new come in.


X2! Mont

Sure hope your right about the twenty year deal though......


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

gatortrout said:


> I for one go out to eat to have GOOD food, the atmosphere is secondary. All I know is I would never knowingly dine at another of his restaurants. Took my family to joes crabshack. It took 40 minutes to get our food and all the while all they brought us was our drink order, no bread, no crackers, NOTHING! They will starve you to death waiting on your food! Then the food aint all that good and the portions are too small. $75.00 (no alcohol) for four people and I still left hungry! Then they told me they no longer provided TOOTHPICKS for their customers! NEVER AGAIN. I also know of contractors doing work for him and never getting paid. I'm definitely not a fan of him OR the big development in Galveston or on the coast. Does anyone remember the near pristine wilderness San Luis Pass used to be like 20 yrs or more ago, without all the development? Remember what it used be like to drive on the beach from Jamaica Beach all the way to the pass? Be careful what you wish for!................


No doubt the food sucks, but he invests in money makers.... and resturaunts like Joes Crab Shack make money.... whether their food sucks or not.

For every person that doesnt like them, there are 10 more that do.... I dont see why folks get upset with this guy for being successful???

And its a good thing they dont allow fishing at that place... I wouldnt either.... fisherman dont spend money on that peir, the tourists do... and the tourists dont leave a pile of stinky dead shrimp when they leave lol


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like fish structure to me. I don't understand why people hate the guy for being successfull either. At the end of the day it's capitalism and his business ventures create jobs. If it's Ok for Mitt romney to make $58,000/ a day and pay 13% income tax on that money why is Fertitta such a villian?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

I really can't find a downside to this resurrection of the Pleasure Pier, the Flagship was wreck even before Ike. 
Tillman is looking at six million people in the Houston Metroplex, and the new pier is kid friendly. 
This project will create a "few" well paying jobs, hotel managers, restaurant managers, ect... And lots of minimum wage jobs for Galveston, and the island needs all it can get. 
Galveston will get some tax revenue, and the 60 million dollars spent to build the thing is not an insignificant amount for the contractors and suppliers of components. 
As far as the gambling goes, I pray that the legislature will allow it someday in Texas. The state is letting countless millions cross the Sabine river every day as patrons head to Louisiana to gamble, eat and drink, and leaving their money over there. 
Galveston is not Cancun, we have a winter, a three month tourist season at best, and the island has to have something going on outside of summer to keep the restaurants and hotels , all the recreational amenities, solvent. 
Personally, I'm not much of a gambler. I have no desire to drive 2 hours to Louisiana to gamble, but some nice casinos in Galveston , twenty minutes from League City, is a game changer.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> No doubt the food sucks, but he invests in money makers.... and resturaunts like Joes Crab Shack make money.... whether their food sucks or not.
> 
> For every person that doesnt like them, there are 10 more that do.... I dont see why folks get upset with this guy for being successful???
> 
> And its a good thing they dont allow fishing at that place... I wouldnt either.... fisherman dont spend money on that peir, the tourists do... and the tourists dont leave a pile of stinky dead shrimp when they leave lol


whys it a good thing they don't let fishing on the pier????? maybe your the one that dont clean up after yourself like most real fishermen do? and peir is pier.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> whys it a good thing they don't let fishing on the pier????? maybe your the one that dont clean up after yourself like most real fishermen do? and peir is pier.


Just because it has stilts and is over the water doesn't mean it is suited for fishing.

There are ferris wheels, and little kids and such walking around... the last thing you need is Joe Blow bringing a 12 foot surf rod out there with 10 hooks tied on... slinging it around like a mad man.

Take a look at any and all fishing peirs and boat docks in the Galveston Bay complex, and see if you dont see dead bait laying on the boards every single day.... I dont blame it on bank or peir fisherman per say, but people's lack of respect in general.

You can pick up paper litter all day long and be ok, but rotten shrimp doesn't just go away.... It would leak all in the trash cans, get in the board cracks, get stomped into the boards themselves, etc.... The last thing I as a customer would want to do when I am biting into my giant cotton candy is get a nostril full of rotting bait stench.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Just because it has stilts and is over the water doesn't mean it is suited for fishing.
> 
> There are ferris wheels, and little kids and such walking around... the last thing you need is Joe Blow bringing a 12 foot surf rod out there with 10 hooks tied on... slinging it around like a mad man.
> 
> ...


that pier, not peir has been a landmarked fishing spot way before you were even born. some rich AH comes in and takes away another fishing spot on the gulfcoast. no big deal?? dont cry when they try to shut down the bay fishing like they done the snapper fishing. i understand theres alot of IDIOTS that dont cleanup after themselfs, but to shut down a landmark that is well knowen along the gulfcoast is a sad day indeed. carry on:walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

When is it slated to open?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> When is it slated to open?


this summer


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

iridered2003 said:


> that pier, not peir has been a landmarked fishing spot way before you were even born. some rich AH comes in and takes away another fishing spot on the gulfcoast. no big deal?? dont cry when they try to shut down the bay fishing like they done the snapper fishing. i understand theres alot of IDIOTS that dont cleanup after themselfs, but to shut down a landmark that is well knowen along the gulfcoast is a sad day indeed. carry on:walkingsm:walkingsm


IKE took away the fishing spot, the rich AH is bringing $$$ to Galveston.

But as the saying goes, "some can't see the forest for the trees".


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> When is it slated to open?


He said he wants it open May 28th.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> that pier, not peir has been a landmarked fishing spot way before you were even born. some rich AH comes in and takes away another fishing spot on the gulfcoast. no big deal?? dont cry when they try to shut down the bay fishing like they done the snapper fishing. i understand theres alot of IDIOTS that dont cleanup after themselfs, but to shut down a landmark that is well *knowen* along the gulfcoast is a sad day indeed. carry on:walkingsm:walkingsm


Then you should have ponied up the cash and rebuilt it for fisherman.

You didn't, so don't have ill feelings towards someone who made a move that he felt would be a good investment.

Landmark or not, it was an eyesore and not producing any revenue for the community.

Times change. Carry on....

Oh, and way to bring in a ridiculous association with this having anything to do with snapper or outlawing bay fishing....

Also, since the spelling police are on full alert today, it is spelled known, not knowen.... and we folks here in the United States begin our sentences with capital letters.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously? The flagship was decaying ruble left over by Hurricane Ike. Your upset cuz Fertitta is going to invest millions into a tourist attraction that will bring much need dollars and jobs to Galveston? You one of them there socialist everyone is talking about? Should we have a vote on how he should spend his money?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The last time I spent any time in Galveston was in 1998 at Mardi Gras when the double shooting happened about 50 yards from where we were in the crowd. I went back once in 2007 for a dinner engagement and once for business in 2008. I will never go back. 

To me Galveston is not, nor will it ever be what it was back in the day. The money is gone from there and most likely never to return. Restaurants used to care about the people and now it is just about the money and what tourists do come to the area. 

It is funny that when people talk about vacationing it is not Galveston that is high on their lists anymore and I don't think a pier is going to change that.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

gatortrout said:


> I for one go out to eat to have GOOD food, the atmosphere is secondary. All I know is I would never knowingly dine at another of his restaurants. Took my family to joes crabshack. It took 40 minutes to get our food and all the while all they brought us was our drink order, no bread, no crackers, NOTHING! They will starve you to death waiting on your food! Then the food aint all that good and the portions are too small. $75.00 (no alcohol) for four people and I still left hungry! Then they told me they no longer provided TOOTHPICKS for their customers! NEVER AGAIN. I also know of contractors doing work for him and never getting paid. I'm definitely not a fan of him OR the big development in Galveston or on the coast. Does anyone remember the near pristine wilderness San Luis Pass used to be like 20 yrs or more ago, without all the development? Remember what it used be like to drive on the beach from Jamaica Beach all the way to the pass? Be careful what you wish for!................


I've never eaten at Joe's because all reports I've heard mirror yours: tiny portions, unflavorful food and prices too high for what you get.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> The last time I spent any time in Galveston was in 1998 at Mardi Gras when the double shooting happened about 50 yards from where we were in the crowd. I went back once in 2007 for a dinner engagement and once for business in 2008. I will never go back.
> 
> To me Galveston is not, nor will it ever be what it was back in the day. The money is gone from there and most likely never to return. Restaurants used to care about the people and now it is just about the money and what tourists do come to the area.
> 
> It is funny that when people talk about vacationing it is not Galveston that is high on their lists anymore and I don't think a pier is going to change that.


Ya, but Galveston is a beach destination, and lets be honest folks, it doesn't hold a candle to other locations on the Gulf Coast. Not by fault of the community, but more so the murky water and not so pretty sand.

As long as the Mississippi is flowing, thats not going to change... Only thing that will help is improving the town of Galveston and its man-made attractions.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> IKE took away the fishing spot, the rich AH is bringing $$$ to Galveston.
> 
> But as the saying goes, "some can't see the forest for the trees".


trees are green just like money


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Tillman hasn't owned Joe's Crab Shack in almost 6 years, cut him some slack, even he knew it sucked


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

StinkBait said:


> Tillman hasn't owned Joe's Crab Shack in almost 6 years, cut him some slack, even he knew it sucked


it didn't suck when he bought it - he made it suck, then sold it off.


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> that pier, not peir has been a landmarked fishing spot way before you were even born. some rich AH comes in and takes away another fishing spot on the gulfcoast. no big deal?? dont cry when they try to shut down the bay fishing like they done the snapper fishing. i understand theres alot of IDIOTS that dont cleanup after themselfs, but to shut down a landmark that is well knowen along the gulfcoast is a sad day indeed. carry on:walkingsm:walkingsm


Just because you don't agree with what sombody does he is an AH? Better read what you write and take a good look in the mirror.

D.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I avoid any and every restaurant of his unless it is a last resort... that said, i am sure I will spend some money at this pier once opened for the kiddos. I don't see people flying or planning vacations from out of state to this destination we call Galveston but Houston has a lot of people and a lot of dollars to spend to close to pass this place up for a quick weekend. Man, I feel woozy just thinking about his food.. from Joes to Grotto to anything in between. And no, i won't even try one of his nice steak places just because. I loved McCormick and Schmicks, now I never go. But the kids will have fun on his pier. There's always Geido's or Mario's pizza down across the street. LOL


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

WilliamH said:


> IKE took away the fishing spot, the rich AH is bringing $$$ to Galveston.
> 
> But as the saying goes, "some can't see the forest for the trees".


The rich "AH" was born and bred on Galveston Island. His parents are still there and his family has always had a big local presence. I'm not the worlds biggest fan of Tilman but he has plenty of sand between those billionaire toes.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

FishTails said:


> Just because you don't agree with what sombody does he is an AH? Better read what you write and take a good look in the mirror.
> 
> D.


what do you think the man cares about more, we the people or money? you need to read what i wrote:cheers:


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Stumpgrinder said:


> The rich "AH" was born and bred on Galveston Island. His parents are still there and his family has always had a big local presence. I'm not the worlds biggest fan of Tilman but he has plenty of sand between those billionaire toes.


No doubt he is rich, but he is not a billionaire.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> The rich "AH" was born and bred on Galveston Island. His parents are still there and his family has always had a big local presence. I'm not the worlds biggest fan of Tilman but he has plenty of sand between those billionaire toes.


Yes, I know this. The "AH" was sarcasm from the post I quoted /referenced.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Everyone complains about Joes, but their coconut shrimp and fish and chips are as good as anyone else's. Tillman is in the billionaires club too, to the tune of about 4 billion. We used to have some good fun back on that pier in the day, throwing our long boards off the end and jumping in after them to catch a wave back to the beach. If fact, we did that one year for Christmas, when we had one of those winter warm spells we get. In my opinion, the Kemah boardwalk is better than anything else that has ever been there. Between it and the harbor, it's very well done. It always smells good coming past it in the boat too. All that food cooking puts off a smell that's guaranteed to give you the munchies.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> what do you think the man cares about more, we the people or money? you need to read what i wrote:cheers:


He isn't a humanitarian.... he is a business man. If he didn't care more about money, he would be broke like the rest of us... lol


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Everyone complains about Joes, but their coconut shrimp and fish and chips are as good as anyone else's. Tillman is in the billionaires club too, to the tune of about 4 billion. We used to have some good fun back on that pier in the day, throwing our long boards off the end and jumping in after them to catch a wave back to the beach. If fact, we did that one year for Christmas, when we had one of those winter warm spells we get. In my opinion, the Kemah boardwalk is better than anything else that has ever been there. Between it and the harbor, it's very well done. It always smells good coming past it in the boat too. All that food cooking puts off a smell that's guaranteed to give you the munchies.


good thing all that wasnt there when we use to cruise by back in the 70's,lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

roundman said:


> good thing all that wasnt there when we use to cruise by back in the 70's,lol


yea, Perk's Lounge and The Barbary Coast were such nice places, I can't believe we still don't have them. That's why I get a Louisville slugger on the front seat.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Mont said:


> Everyone complains about Joes, but their coconut shrimp and fish and chips are as good as anyone else's. Tillman is in the billionaires club too, to the tune of about 4 billion. We used to have some good fun back on that pier in the day, throwing our long boards off the end and jumping in after them to catch a wave back to the beach. If fact, we did that one year for Christmas, when we had one of those winter warm spells we get. In my opinion, the Kemah boardwalk is better than anything else that has ever been there. Between it and the harbor, it's very well done. It always smells good coming past it in the boat too. All that food cooking puts off a smell that's guaranteed to give you the munchies.


Fertita is not worth anywhere near $4 Billion. He can't even sniff the Forbes 400 and that bottoms out at 1.05 Billion.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> yea, Perk's Lounge and The Barbary Coast were such nice places, I can't believe we still don't have them. That's why I get a Louisville slugger on the front seat.


 im talking about crusing/fishing the channel coming in after a long day of smoking, i mean fishing ,lol , maribelles was nice on sundays,lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fangard said:


> Fertita is not worth anywhere near $4 Billion. He can't even sniff the Forbes 400 and that bottoms out at 1.05 Billion.


Here's my source
http://restaurant-hospitality.com/features/rh_imp_6720/

He did a billion in business ten years ago.



> maribelles was nice on sundays,lol


That was where I met Stacy 27 years ago. I have framed picture on the pink front door in my office. She was a nice lady. They had a place in Grand Cayman, in Hell, and we rode next to her on a plane ride down there one trip.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

roundman said:


> im talking about crusing/fishing the channel coming in after a long day of smoking, i mean fishing ,lol , maribelles was nice on sundays,lol


what you smoking???:help::help::help:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Mont said:


> Here's my source
> http://restaurant-hospitality.com/features/rh_imp_6720/
> 
> He did a billion in business ten years ago.
> ...


That number should be just in sales though.... net worth should be around 200 million from what I am seeing....

Needless to say, his rise to "fame" is impressive.... 25 years ago, he was building houses and selling vitamins on the side....


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I will agree that the majority of TF's restaurant's are average at best, but I will say that Vic & Anthony's is one of the best steak houses in Houston. My wife had a gift shop on The Boardwalk when it first opened. She never really had to deal with him personally, but she heard lots of stories about what a AH he is. Now that she no longer owns it, we rarely go there, and we live in League City. We do love our Ichebon & T-Bone Tom's though.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Mont said:


> Here's my source
> http://restaurant-hospitality.com/features/rh_imp_6720/
> 
> He did a billion in business ten years ago.
> ...


2007,8, and9 Landry's did about the same revenue it did in 2003. Some drop due to Ike damage obviously.

He took Landry's private last year. He now owns it. In doing so, he did incur debt to finance the purchase.

Again, no way he is worth $4 Billion.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Vacation spot*



DSL_PWR said:


> The last time I spent any time in Galveston was in 1998 at Mardi Gras when the double shooting happened about 50 yards from where we were in the crowd. I went back once in 2007 for a dinner engagement and once for business in 2008. I will never go back.
> 
> To me Galveston is not, nor will it ever be what it was back in the day. The money is gone from there and most likely never to return. Restaurants used to care about the people and now it is just about the money and what tourists do come to the area.
> 
> *It is funny that when people talk about vacationing it is not Galveston that is high on their lists anymore and I don't think a pier is going to change that*.


Thats funny, it's obvious that you never been to Galveston during the summer! Gater


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I think we need a 'smiley' for "*Envy Green*" on 2cool...:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously what am I missing? Has he done something really nasty that I am not aware of?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

gater said:


> Thats funny, it's obvious that you never been to Galveston during the summer! Gater


I have. Not impressed.

FYI, Tillman is worth about $225m - $250m.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

poppadawg said:


> Seriously what am I missing? Has he done something really nasty that I am not aware of?


IMHO -

every restaurant he buys - they come in and cut any "quality" suppliers out of the supply chain and then the quality of the food suffers. Greatly.

any seafood restaurant owned by Landry's is about a half-a-step above Red Lobster.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*If y'all are sick and tired of him in Galveston and Kemah....*

send him over to Bolivar....we could use some Fertitta there fo sho.:smile:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no thanks...a ferry ride between us and Galveston is too close.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMHO -
> 
> *every restaurant he buys - they come in and cut any "quality" suppliers out of the supply chain and then the quality of the food suffers. Greatly.*
> 
> any seafood restaurant owned by Landry's is about a half-a-step above Red Lobster.


You basically just described every business in every industry that has more than one location.... lol

Easiest way to make money without a bunch of capital is to cut expenses.

There is a balance of what you can and can't get away with when it comes to quality and price.... and based on the amount of cars I see at the boardwalk when I drive over the Kemah bridge?? I would venture to say they are accomplishing that balance quite well.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> You basically just described every business in every industry that has more than one location.... lol
> 
> Easiest way to make money without a bunch of capital is to cut expenses.
> 
> There is a balance of what you can and can't get away with when it comes to quality and price.... and based on the amount of cars I see at the boardwalk when I drive over the Kemah bridge?? I would venture to say they are accomplishing that balance quite well.


I disagree. There are restaurants that do a very good job of balancing cost with quality of product they serve.

IMHO - there is a perceived value for the Boardwalk restaurants...or maybe just a bunch of husbands that want to please their wives. 

if I want a quality meal, I will not go to any Landry's owned restaurant and expect to get it there.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMHO - there is a perceived value for the Boardwalk restaurants...or maybe just a bunch of husbands that want to please their wives.


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> I think we need a 'smiley' for "*Envy Green*" on 2cool...:biggrin::biggrin:


Yep!
Say what you want about him, and most of his restaurants do suck, but he's a better, more motivated business man than you. Yeah and you too.

It's crazy that some of y'all would rather look at an eye sore, or another fishing pier, than what he's putting together. Go to Chicago or anywhere else that has this type of set up. It adds character, something that out of towners will remember.

I heard some folks were gonna start a tradition of parking out near it and tying up together on those really flat summer days. "Pleasure Cove".


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

I love entrepneurs, I wish he would come to Port Arthur's Pleasure Island, now all you have is a trial lawyer fishing pier and gangsta hangout, progress means jobs, opportunity and security, I'll go get some popcorn now:walkingsm


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

I just want good food for a good price.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> it didn't suck when he bought it - he made it suck, then sold it off.


Joes C rap Shack has always sucked!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> IMHO - there is a perceived value for the Boardwalk restaurants...or maybe just a bunch of husbands that want to be pleased by their wives.


FIFY


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

fangard said:


> Fertita is not worth anywhere near $4 Billion. He can't even sniff the Forbes 400 and that bottoms out at 1.05 Billion.


http://galvestondailynews.com/story/298182

well, he's on it now.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

It takes money to make money!!!! He's buying up assets at bargains like crazy right now. 

Where do you think he will rank on the list when we finally get legalized gambling in Texas?


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Ducatibilt said:


> It takes money to make money!!!! He's buying up assets at bargains like crazy right now.
> 
> Where do you think he will rank on the list when we finally get legalized gambling in Texas?


If and when we get casinos in Texas ( we've had legalized gambling for a generation now in case nobody noticed) Tilman may or may not be interested. SO many others have it and he is involved so many other places it may be a non starter for him. I dont pretend to know anyhting for sure though.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Oh...he's 'interested' in it, Grinder.. Think I read somewhere that he bought the Golden Nuggett in Vegas as a 'training wheel' for when the time comes...LOL


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Tortuga said:


> Oh...he's 'interested' in it, Grinder.. Think I read somewhere that he bought the Golden Nuggett in Vegas as a 'training wheel' for when the time comes...LOL


It's a whole lot easier to duplicate success than actually be successful at something for the first time. Having the talent and business plan running and working will make the second time around a lot easier.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Tilman owns 3 Golden Nugget properties now. ( Vegas, Laughlin and Mississippi) Just dont know if it'll ever happen in Texas or how much he'll care if it does. Me and Tilman are close to the same age and grew up in the same shadows . I've seen gambling "referendums" fail so many times now you'll just have to color me unconvinced its gonna happen.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I keep sending Fertitta my resume with no response. hahaha.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I keep sending Fertitta my resume with no response. hahaha.


LOL. Robbie..I think you gotta be 'blood kin' to get into Landry Enterprises. One hundred percent owned and operated by Mr. V. Fertitta...as I understand it.. He must have a 'line of credit' twelve digits long...

Grinder.. only time will tell on legalized casinos in Texas.. If the State gets into a real tight for money...that would be 'low hanging fruit'.. Of course, this will rest solely in the hands of Texas Baptists....:tongue:


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I saw Fertitta's yacht "Boardwalk" down here in Galveston during Mardi Gras and he didn't even invite me onboard.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

"boardwalk" most yacht carry dingys, his carries a helicopter!


----------



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> I keep sending Fertitta my resume with no response. hahaha.


My brother-in-law worked for him several years ago. He was like his right hand man for a while. Bro in law payed attention, learned a lot and is now a sellf made millionaire.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

capt. david said:


> "boardwalk" most yacht carry dingys, his carries a helicopter!


He's just keeping up with his Vegas cousins ( the ones that own UFC and all the Station casinos)

Lots of private jets, helicopters , big time yachts and things of that nature in that family tree. I wonder what you'd have to do to impress somebody at a family reunion !


----------

